# Internet scouting report



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

There were about 250-300 Canadas sitting on the Charleswood ponds in West Fargo today (both of them). Too bad we don't have a metro goose hunt like fargo does for deer!!!!! :lol: :sniper:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

They've done a good job at staying just inside city limits this year


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

USAlx50 said:


> They've done a good job at staying just inside city limits this year


dammit, i thought i was the only one wathcing these birds fly off the roost and feed farther into city limits than than they were roosting. I've glassed them for awhile one night and know there is at least 2 wearing some chi- chang


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Well I've seen over a thousand in city limits and watched them go eat next to commercial business's. Damn :******:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I got one hunt in on them. Went out by myself didn't want to give the spot away. Will say it is within 400 yards of city limits!


----------



## Rick Risvold (May 25, 2003)

It's a sad day when there is more geese in the Fargeo area than at Horsehead lake!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

try watching about 250 honks fly off the river and over the only huntable field in the area, into an 8ft high fenced off field...............to be owned by the airoport. the funny thing is that the field they flew over is about 160 acres whereas the one in the fence is about 4 acres. Thats really a great way to strart a day of scouting :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Sounds like they came off the $hit pond flew over the Bean field and landed in the bean field by the Private jet center? Correct? Sounds to me like we need to go set up in that bean field inbetween the two???


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Watched a thousand get off a pound next to houses in south Fargo and fly straight to Minnesota. Saw a flock of lessers to.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

No im sorry, im from bismarck, and i watch them fly off the river in over a nice gree regrowth barley field into the smallest field in the world. Which is fenced off to be owned by the airport. I have a weird feeling they know there safe there!![/quote]


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

jwdinius1 said:


> No im sorry, im from bismarck, and i watch them fly off the river in over a nice gree regrowth barley field into the smallest field in the world. Which is fenced off to be owned by the airport. I have a weird feeling they know there safe there!!


Sounds like you need to set up in the barley field anyway. Let them know barley is where it's at!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Set up in Gander Mountains parking lot...That's where they fly over LOW!


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

T Shot said:


> jwdinius1 said:
> 
> 
> > No im sorry, im from bismarck, and i watch them fly off the river in over a nice gree regrowth barley field into the smallest field in the world. Which is fenced off to be owned by the airport. I have a weird feeling they know there safe there!!
> ...


this is true, cut me and mac loose on the calls, and we'd be sweet talkin um' like me on a saturday night to the fat chicks.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> Sounds like you need to set up in the barley field anyway. Let them know barley is where it's at!


I was gonna do that, but found out the airport owns that as well ans it's off limits!!! So i guess i am gonna have to drive to class every morning and close my eyes as i drive by so i dont get so ****** off.


----------

